# Reading 'A Work in Progress'



## alaminute (Aug 22, 2013)

Is anybody else reading this phenomenal book?!! I'm super geeking out on it right now. It's invigorating like when I first read the French laundry or alinea


----------



## mike91 (Nov 27, 2014)

Looking for a book to read. Going to follow  your advice.


----------

